# Bullyers, Bumpers, and Buzzers of the flats



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

DAMN !!! Could have a had a choice video for this thread today but I didn't film it. Dude was running right for us and when i threw my hands up he turned and made a tight turn right around us. Funny thing is he thought he had to run behind islands to get to an open flat right around the corner…. Flats fishing is just so cool these days… LIVING THE SALT LIFE I guess……..


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

No video here either... I had a mullet boat zip right in front of the line I was working and start spinning circles... ugh. But, he is working, and I'm not. So I try not to get frustrated. Try.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> No video here either...  I had a mullet boat zip right in front of the line I was working and start spinning circles...  ugh.  But, he is working, and I'm not.  So I try not to get frustrated.  Try.


I shouldn't judge a group by an individuals behavior, but since every #^%$%^%* mullet boat up here is a huge ahole, I'm going to go ahead and say they all have zero respect for other boaters or the environment they live off of.


----------



## lopakapence (Jul 20, 2013)

okay, so as a newbe, how far away do we have to be to not intrude on another fisherman? I could not tell how far the guy in the video was.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, some guides think they own the waters. We don't! I would have gotten on plane and done donuts around his boat while throwing something at him. Good for you to be better than him!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> okay, so as a newbe, how far away do we have to be to not intrude on another fisherman?  I could not tell how far the guy in the video was.


I try to stay at least 300yds away. If you see someone poling in a obvious direction, never jump ahead and cut them off (same things goes for fishing migrating tarpon, you have to get in line). I prefer not to have to look at or listen to anyone that I'm not fishing with. If a boat happens to be where I planned to fish, I'll just find somewhere else to fish. But sometimes people are just in dumb places, like anchored up in tiny channels that are the only way in and out of certain areas. I have absolutely no remorse for buzzing these idiots, lines and all. If you just use average common sense and consideration, you'll be just fine.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> > No video here either...  I had a mullet boat zip right in front of the line I was working and start spinning circles...  ugh.  But, he is working, and I'm not.  So I try not to get frustrated.  Try.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't judge a group by an individuals behavior, but since every #^%$%^%* mullet boat up here is a huge ahole, I'm going to go ahead and say they all have zero respect for other boaters or the environment they live off of.


X2 [smiley=smilie-taz.gif]


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Example:



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4qMrXEwinA
> 
> Would it happen to be this red boat


  [/quote]
That has to be the lamest way to fish anywhere, especially the lagoon. If you're not poling the lagoon, you're only seeing a small fraction of the awesomeness it has. I would be so pissed if I hired a guide and this was his strategy. This is the major part of the problem cause... monkey see, monkey do. If the "pros" do it, then it must be the way. What a joke that he makes people actually pay, for a lagoon experience like that.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I do not like people close to me and I try my best to stay away as well. Are you sure your second video camera was not zoomed in at all? That just seems zoomed in some, obviously you did zoom towards the end. Someone comes up on me like that I simply give the deck one nice loud stomp with my foot and end it for everyone then leave. I agree with another reply. Can't help it when someone is fishing a known running channel or a creek opening you are co ing out of.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

If tihs was a guide, he may have known this spot as there are many pot hole areas that are productive during the winter and you can keep coming back to them which is why he probably went there. No excuse though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just got off the phone with my flats fishing buddy and told him about this thread and we both said Air Boats at the same time. Your sitting on a grass flat early in the morning catching reds and then your hear them way back up the creek near land. Of course they don't need water to run in so here they come blasting over the grass coming right at you fortunately the turn before they hit you but the damage is done. Red Fish don't like the sound of an airplane engines on the water


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

There seems to be a little confusion....this is not my video. I found it on the "Tube". It was captured by Capt Chris Myers and the offender is Capt larry Fowler. Many folks have experienced the same behavior (including me) by Fowler. It's just a matter of time before he pisses of someone who puts less value in remaining a free citizen than I.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Groundhog is spot on, in the panhandle if your not in the charter fleet your a "monkey boat." If monkey boats are on a "private spot" the charter caption will pull a gun on the monkey boat. I've seen it, thankfully everyone has a cameras now and it cuts down stupid stuff like this.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

In my area, there are plenty of "spots" and far fewer fishermen, so the competition for a prime location on the water is not that intense. OTOH, we probably have fewer good launches and more restricted parking. What frosts me is guys who block four good parking spots by parking their truck and trailer across them. It does seem that the commercial fishermen are the worst about this.

A word to the wise: Don't get into a confrontation over a fishing or parking spot. It ain't worth it, and many of the biggest a$$holes carry guns and aren't afraid to wave them around.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> There seems to be a little confusion....this is not my video.  I found it on the "Tube".  It was captured by Capt Chris Myers and the offender is Capt larry Fowler.  Many folks have experienced the same behavior (including me) by Fowler.  It's just a matter of time before he pisses of someone who puts less value in remaining a free citizen than I.



I had the "privilege" of getting to fish with him (not his partner, but against him) in the early days of the IFA redfish tour. He is a pompous a$$. Most of the guys were cool and fun to have a beer with and talk fishing. The ones that won became "holier than now" and you didn't even want to be around them. Got out of it because of the money that it cost and the fact that some teams could pre-fish an area for weeks. 

Manino was another from the IFA...


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> There seems to be a little confusion....this is not my video.  I found it on the "Tube".  It was captured by Capt Chris Myers and the offender is Capt larry Fowler.  Many folks have experienced the same behavior (including me) by Fowler.  It's just a matter of time before he pisses of someone who puts less value in remaining a free citizen than I.


GD My bad on the initial quoted post.  I did see that bonehead in the red boat at Haulover yesterday.  What a real #2... 

Here's my day off yesterday(WEDNESDAY of all days):  First spot was a long idle.  I was about 20 minutes into my idle and had to deal a gheenoer on plane running the "Slow/Idle" zones to get in front of me as I idled towards a cove (I wish FWC could have been there).  I turned around a headed to another spot.

Second spot-I was the only one there for about 45min.  Then a Polar come from behind me, idle alongside (close enough to read his FL number) then in front of me 50yrds (I was poling along a bank).  They stopped and chucked bait.  I was pissed, but I went around him.  15min later he fires up,catches up to me, passes me, and sets down in front of me about 50yrds and starts chucking bait.  My blood's starting to steam. 

Third spot-I pushed off the bank with the polar and fished a visable-raised weed line for about 15min.   Had some jacks$$ in a johnboat run the entire weed line behind me, pass me (25yrds), cut in towards and continue running the weed line only to shut down about 100yrds in front of me.  He tossed out the anchor and chain and began to deploy the spread.   We threw out hands/fingers up as he went by, all he did was wave.

Forth spot-Ruined by a couple canoers and a kayaker (they were sort of kind of fishing not really...)that came out of a creek 100yrds ahead of me, split up, and decided to paddle down both banks and down the middle making as much noise as possible. The splitting up and unnecessary noise was what got me, not the fact that they were out enjoying the nice weather.  Again, the hands/fingers went up and they waved back (I guess that's the new wave in the lagoon).  I guess if they can't catch fish, they want to make sure nobody does. 

It was noon and I had to call it a day before I killed someone.  I should have gone to work.  Seems there is less fishing pressure on the weekend....


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

Had a similar thing happen to me this past fall.
I was drifting a school of Specs under a large group of birds working and had this guide pull up within 50 yards of me.  They start chunking live shrimp under a cork that lands maybe 20 yards from my boat. The first time I brushed it off as he hadn't seemed to spook the school.  I got to the end of my drift and picked back up to start it over again.  Not 2 minutes later he picked up flew past me at about 30 yards and set back up in the exact same position!  

Blood starting to boil.

We make the drift again...together...
I can clearly hear conversation in their boat.  Hell, I could hear the guide's cell phone ring.  I pick up one last time to try to drift once more as the birds start to disperse a little.  It was like deja vu.  Blew past 30 yards away and sets up at about 50 yards past me.  At this point I grabbed my sandwich out of my cooler and a beverage and sat on my poling platform to just watch in disbelief.  

Towards the end of the last drift he actually tries to start up a conversation with me. "Hey! How are you doing using artificials  over there?" 
My reply: "$%&*$#@^ GREAT" with a thumbs up as I returned the favor by running through the remaining birds.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

haha JJ. We have got to go fishing.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I was staked out when this nice fella drove right past me, blasting his music, parked in the grass and started throwing bait about 5' from my boat. I was mad at first but after a while thought, "Well at least this guy is spending time with his son." He did apologize for hitting my boat with a piece of shrimp. I figured he didnt mean to be rude, just didn't know any better. I told him good luck and left... after taking this POTLICKING photo.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

How can you not know better? Really


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

A non-boat upbringing. A family of non-fishermen. No friends to help him learn. I really felt bad for not politely and friendly educating him. I always assume people just dont know better. It's a fault of mine.

Maybe he just liked my boat and wanted to look at it up closer.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

"He did apologize for hitting my boat with a piece of shrimp. "

;D To funny... 

A friend and I each took out our boats with a group of teens from church. I had three of them on my boat and he had four. We were about 35 yards apart fishing the edge of a grass flat for trout with popping corks out all over the place. About a 1/4 mile out or so I see a guy heading right for us. I kinda shook it off and continued keeping tabs on everyone's corks. Sure enough, he keeps coming. I stared in disbelief as he split right between us at about 25mph . Goodness sakes.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Still doesn't compare to lobster mini-season in SE Florida.
I've seen things happen that just left me speechless, and that's hard to do.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Some know.. some don't know what they're doing.. All need to be educated and enlightened that it's unacceptable, as calmly and responsibly as humanly possible.

I've had many similar experiences over the years, but my favorite was with my father when I was about 12 years old.  My dad was short but built like a powder keg with arms like Popeye's AFTER he ate the spinach...  He, I, and a similarly built friend of my Dad's were night fishing an inlet.. nobody else in site, when two guys come along and set up right next to us.  Dad says, "Hey Captain.. you got a whole inlet here.. Ya mind moving a little futher away?"  Response:  "I don't see any signs that say you own the place".  Dad's friend says "Charlie.. Do we have a problem here?".. Dad says" No Don.. We're just gonna move over a bit closer and have a meeting with these fellas and figure out who the hell is going to fish this spot".  ..   The guy grumbled something about my Dad being an old "f"'-er and quickly disappeared.        Dad.. If you're lookin down, that was but one of a thousand things you did that earned my respect. .. Wish we could do it again.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> > There seems to be a little confusion....this is not my video.  I found it on the "Tube".  It was captured by Capt Chris Myers and the offender is Capt larry Fowler.  Many folks have experienced the same behavior (including me) by Fowler.  It's just a matter of time before he pisses of someone who puts less value in remaining a free citizen than I.
> 
> 
> GD My bad on the initial quoted post.  I did see that bonehead in the red boat at Haulover yesterday.  What a real #2...
> ...


When this happens to me in the lagoon, I will make sure that boat knows they are in the wrong. I've berated many people out there on a regular basis. I've followed boats that buzzed me only to wait for them to start poling so I can do a few circles around them.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whales tail area on a summer morning makes it almost impossible to fish without being within 100 yards of another boat. And on weekends, forget about it. I normally stay clear, head Eldora north or just fish the river. You can find plenty of places to catch fish without anyone buzzing or pissing you off if you've spent enough time in an area..


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

> No video here either...  I had a mullet boat zip right in front of the line I was working and start spinning circles...  ugh.  But, he is working, and I'm not.  So I try not to get frustrated.  Try.


In Upper Tampa Bay Mullet fisherman and crabbers are for the most part Poaching thieving scum with no respect for others or OUR! resource. Live bait, tower boat, chum chucking guides are second on that list.


----------



## lopakapence (Jul 20, 2013)

To Rediculous, thanks for answering my question about "how to". To Tomahawk, maybe you were born with this knowledge, but some of us weren't. I am reading this blog to learn about fishing, so I don't commit the crimes listed here. Feel free to "learn" us ignorant fishers.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I wasn't born with it dude, Its common sense i thought. Nobody taught me either, I taught myself and would never dream of doing the kind of crap we are reading about here.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I am reading this blog to learn about fishing, so I don't commit the crimes listed here.


Fishing etiquette simplified:

Imagine you have finally organized your schedule to have some quality time on the water.
Now imagine yourself in that boat ahead of you, poling a flat, casting a shoreline, maybe catching a fish or two.
Now imagine what you'd want, if you saw someone in another boat coming your way, and do it.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Brett; WELL PUT and AMEN!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## @work (Nov 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, "common sense" isn't as common as it used to be. It will only get worse.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Go ahead, try and run my flat, I dare ya'! ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Some people are so self centered that they simply CAN NOT SEE when they are in the wrong!

I had a guy try to explain to me recently why he was pissed off at someone on the water. Even after hearing his whitewashed story it was clear to me that HE was the one in the wrong! I just smiled and listened...

Another thing is, each region has it's own "common sense" set of rules. It's a matter of learning them. Sometime ya' learn them from the tip of a fellow fishermans middle finger...that's the least preferred manor! lol


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll run your flat if you'll run mine.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I love this thread.  Man, so frustrating.  The best is when someone blows right up to you as you got a fish on and watch.  They spook what you're working, so you leave.   THEY FOLLOW......I love putting people on the bottom behind me as they try to run my prop wash to see where I am going next.  My bay boat is very deceiving.....folks think "heck, if he can make it, I can.."  Right......   I have run the plate up and let that bobs nosecone and the 4 blade powertech earn their keep, going scary shallow for the commoner-  as they stuff their basspro mako on the sand behind me. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I'll run your flat if you'll run mine.



Not a problem, Vert.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

> Whales tail area on a summer morning makes it almost impossible to fish without being within 100 yards of another boat. And on weekends, forget about it. I normally stay clear, head Eldora north or just fish the river. You can find plenty of places to catch fish without anyone buzzing or pissing you off if you've spent enough time in an area..


This got me thinking. One person at whale tale, maybe two on tiger shoals, a couple more back in the islands, there really isn't that many spots to fish in the lagoon south of georges bar. Maybe 25-30 something boats would fill up the lagoon if the 300 yard rule and tracking shoreline rules were followed ;D. Maybe less, just wondered what others thought. I have been fishing more around river breeze and edgewater for this reason too.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Whales tail area on a summer morning makes it almost impossible to fish without being within 100 yards of another boat. And on weekends, forget about it. I normally stay clear, head Eldora north or just fish the river. You can find plenty of places to catch fish without anyone buzzing or pissing you off if you've spent enough time in an area..
> 
> 
> This got me thinking.  One person at whale tale, maybe two on tiger shoals, a couple more back in the islands, there really isn't that many spots to fish in the lagoon south of georges bar.  Maybe 25-30 something boats would fill up the lagoon if the 300 yard rule and tracking shoreline rules were followed ;D.  Maybe less, just wondered what others thought.  I have been fishing more around river breeze and edgewater for this reason too.


There are no "set rules", unfortunately. The rules I stated are what I follow, it's obvious very few others do. If someone else is on the pole, I have no problem being much much closer than 300yds. But if somebody is trolling, motoring or making a ruckus, I don't want to be anywhere near them. 95% of the time, on most days, I'm miles away from anyone. It's the unnecessary 5%, where some jerk-wad sees me working a bank and motors up and cuts me off 100yds up. Or people just running shallow flats cause they can. The north lagoon is no less crowded or any shorter on idiots, than the south. I know I can go anywhere that I can be by myself and catch fish. I don't have to fish whales tail or tiger shoals, actually I never even fish those places. There is more than enough fishable water south of georges bar for hundreds of boats. But nobody knows what the hell they're doing, so they just go where they see other people are. Plus everyone actually believes there's " designated spots". When the reality is I've caught fish every single place I've ever fished in the lagoon, and there's still a ton of areas I've yet to explore. But I can guarantee there will be fish there, and I'll catch em'.


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

> > > Whales tail area on a summer morning makes it almost impossible to fish without being within 100 yards of another boat. And on weekends, forget about it. I normally stay clear, head Eldora north or just fish the river. You can find plenty of places to catch fish without anyone buzzing or pissing you off if you've spent enough time in an area..
> >
> >
> > This got me thinking.  One person at whale tale, maybe two on tiger shoals, a couple more back in the islands, there really isn't that many spots to fish in the lagoon south of georges bar.  Maybe 25-30 something boats would fill up the lagoon if the 300 yard rule and tracking shoreline rules were followed ;D.  Maybe less, just wondered what others thought.  I have been fishing more around river breeze and edgewater for this reason too.
> ...


I fished the lagoon for only about 8 years and that is also the extent of my saltwater experience on a boat as well.  I do have some off the radar spots, but as stated that is were I cut my teeth because top spot maps sent me and countless others there ;D   It took me a few a while to get confident enough in catching target fish to start looking else where for my "own" spots.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

That's what the lagoon is all about. Learning, understanding and exploring. Catching quality fish is just a bonus, and becomes second nature along the way.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

There are places where you have to accept that you'll be bumping elbows. In such places, assume the clueless and the @$$clowns are going to be a much higher percentage of the population than normal because a polite person who knows what he is doing would rather leave than be rude for a fish. 

Read (insert state name here) Sportsman. If they have an article about catching many and/or big fish on live bait at a specific spot, consider the spot ruined unless it is 40 degrees, low tide with a north wind and the middle of the week. Weekend-warrior-cyber-scouting-live-bait-drowning-snowbirds tend to go to publicized spots in droves and set up camp. A few get their bearings, branch out, learn the area and become good neighbors, but many never try anything else because they catch plenty of fish just sitting there drinking beer amid all the commotion. The guides also congregate at the known live bait places because they can put the most inept sports onto fish. Both groups have a very high tolerance of crowds. Even in Louisiana with all the options available, there are certain spots where the fishing was phenomenal, yet I almost never fished because idiots and jerks congregate there.

Nate


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just to be clear, and not that I follow anyone's rule. If someone is poling the edge of the flats behind the clinkers in ML just when can you do the same? When you can no longer see the boat working the edge? An area where that boat must leave the flat due to low water level and would have to come back or the self made 300yard rule. On a calm day that might take someone 30 minutes or more to get to me if I came on to the flat. Seems a little extreme to claim so much water. I think if someone is doing the shore line I should have no issue going down the middle. But I do honor a good distance from others.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Just to be clear, and not that I follow anyone's rule. If someone is poling the edge of the flats behind the clinkers in ML just when can you do the same? When you can no longer see the boat working the edge? An area where that boat must leave the flat due to low water level and would have to come back or the self made 300yard rule. On a calm day that might take someone 30 minutes or more to get to me if I came on to the flat. Seems a little extreme to claim so much water. I think if someone is doing the shore line I should have no issue going down the middle. But I do honor a good distance from others.


I'd say do whatever you think is right. But when people get to close to me... I just boozle on.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just trying to keep this exciting!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I'd say do whatever you think is right. But when people get to close to me... I just boozle on.


You boozle on, Red, I'll just go where they can't. ;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last guy that followed Brett to his spot


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

That picture is hilarious.

Fishing with brother in law a month ago north of New Pass in Sarasota Bay.. He uses NO GPS.. or even a fish finder.. only local knowledge that comes with 35 years of fishing the same area.  We were drifting a flat when along came Mr. NoBrain running full throttle within about 100 yards.  Brother in law says "I wonder if he knows there's about three inches of water directly in front of him"..  NOPE!... seconds later his boat looked just like the one in this picture.  Priceless.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Last guy that followed Brett to his spot


Not the first time that's happened.
Had a twin outboard Grady White put himself hard aground
when he tried to follow me across the bar north side of Ceasar's Creek
back when I used to run around in a 13 foot whaler.
Then there was a yahoo in a 25 foot Mako tried to follow me
out front at Flamingo, when I fished from a tunnel jet.
For all I know he may still be there.


----------

